# Ist Buffed am Ende?



## pastranora (26. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle Spammer und Flamer sowie die normalen Forennutzer.

Ich habe die umfrage gestartet mit dem Wissen das durchaus eine Chance von 40% besteht das diese von Buffed und Ihren Forenadmins gesperrt oder sogar gelöscht wird.
Bevor diese aber munter werden hoffe ich ein paar Meinungen einfangen zu können.

Der Grund der Umfrage ist folgender:
In den Kommentaren zu Artikeln auf der buffed.de Hauptseite regen sich immer wieder User über den Müll auf den die Betreiber der Seite dort verfassen.
Um es in einen Satz auszudrücken, Sie schreiben über jeden noch so kleinen Umgefallen Reissack in China. Dies nerft viele. Auch wird massiv an der Wertigkeit von
Artikeln (kleine Flame) manipuliert (als Informatiker weis ich geht ganz einfach 1 SQL anweisung, musste dies selbst schon machen).
Dieser Zustand führt zu einer Art Unzufriedenheit, welche ich mit dieser Umfrage messen möchte.

So noch ein Paar TiPs zum Manipulieren dieser Seite und deren Werbung.

Nutzt den Browser Firefox und Installiert euch 2 Addons NOScript und Adblock Plus. Mit diesen 2 Addons surft Ihr ohne die nerfige Werbung und sonstigen mist der euch von Buffed entgegengewurfen wird. (BTW. Man kann auch schädliche Cookies der Webseite ausschalten.)

So dann Mal schönes Flamen und Spammen und schauen wie lang es dauert bis die Pol weg ist.


----------



## PureLoci (26. Februar 2011)

Du hast vielleicht Probleme... o.O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Februar 2011)

Mir gefällt buffed ganz genau so wie es ist, da ich noch selber entscheiden kann welche News ich mir ansehen möchte und welche nicht. Es stimmt schon das über viele "Kleinigkeiten" berichtet wird, aber niemand zwingt dich dir sowas durchzulesen.
Ich weiß nicht wie oft es schon gesagt wurde: Wenns dir nicht gefällt, dann häng halt nicht hier rum.
Konstruktive Kritik ist in Ordnung, das hier ähnelt aber mehr einer kleinen Hetzkampagne aufgrund persönlicher Unzufriedenheit.


----------



## Kafka (26. Februar 2011)

lächerlich, du rufst ja quasi nur zum Flamen und Spamen auf. Daher liegt die Warscheinlichkeit nicht bei 40% sondern eher bei 99% das hier gleich zu ist.

P.s. Hab dich mal wegen Sinnlosigkeit gemeldet.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Februar 2011)

Ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie was anderes als das Forum genutzt, das Forum ist cool, idc.

Und solange Buffed nicht die Leser ausgehen/ihre Artikel gelesen und angewendet werden und sie positives Feedback bekommen, wird sich da nicht so viel ändern.

Und seit wann muss man für eine einfache SQL-Anweisung Informatiker sein?

AdBlock kann man btw. auch in Chrome nutzen


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (26. Februar 2011)

Ist halt schon nicht mehr das gleiche wie mit Heinrich. xD


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Auch wird massiv an der Wertigkeit von Artikeln (kleine Flame) manipuliert (als Informatiker weis ich geht ganz einfach 1 SQL anweisung, musste dies selbst schon machen).



Erkläre mir doch bitte mal, was du mit dem Satz hier meinst.  Entweder ich bin echt zu blöd, oder aber, du redest wirres Zeug. Wie will ich denn mit SQL die Wertigkeit eines Artikels manipulieren?
Bzw. was meinst du eigentlich damit? Redest du von SQL-Injection oder was?



Falathrim schrieb:


> Und seit wann muss man für eine einfache SQL-Anweisung Informatiker sein?



Also, wenn sie derart komplex ist, wie in meiner Sig, dann musste schon Informatiker sein.  Nicht das da statt Schnitzel und Pommes ein Salat rauskommt.^^


----------



## Snagard (26. Februar 2011)

XD wie lustig
erst die ganzen "ist wow am ende" threads
und jetz wo jeder einen erstellt hat is buffed des opfer?


----------



## Blizzardgamer (26. Februar 2011)

Ok, dann starte ich hier direkt auch mal ne Umfrage:

Ist pastranora am Ende oder geht da noch was?

[ ] pastranora ist völlig am Ende
[ ] bei pastranora geht nix mehr
[ ] pastranora ist ausbaufähig

Der grund warum ich diese Umfrage starte, sind die sinnfreien Postings und Anspielungen 
von pastranora  auf irgendwelche Säcke voller Reis im fernen Osten.


----------



## Viowien (26. Februar 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle Spammer und Flamer sowie die normalen Forennutzer.
> 
> Ich habe die umfrage gestartet mit dem Wissen das durchaus eine Chance von 40% besteht das diese von Buffed und Ihren Forenadmins gesperrt oder sogar gelöscht wird.
> Bevor diese aber munter werden hoffe ich ein paar Meinungen einfangen zu können.
> ...




Bravo. endlich mal jemand, der sich die zeit nimmt und den unmut vieler über buffed und seine unfähigkeit gewollt oder ungewollt hier zu schreiben
Gut so  
Und wie heißt es doch so schön, wir ja wir, jeder einzeln von uns ist der WAHRE MACHTHABER durch gemeinschaftliches handeln  

Durch unser handeln oder nicht handeln bestimmen WIR, was buffed macht oder  nicht macht... Es ist wohl der Beginn des Revolutionzeitalter 

Viowien


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Blizzardgamer schrieb:


> Ok, dann starte ich hier direkt auch mal ne Umfrage:
> 
> Ist pastranora am Ende oder geht da noch was?
> 
> ...


----------



## Error2000 (26. Februar 2011)

Du musst ja schließlich nicht auf die Seite gehen, wenn sie dir nicht gefällt.
Gibt genügend Alternativen.


----------



## Viowien (26. Februar 2011)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Du musst ja schließlich nicht auf die Seite gehen, wenn sie dir nicht gefällt.
> Gibt genügend Alternativen.




Bravo, die aussage eines inaktiven, oooooh bloß nix sagen immer schön woanders hingehn, wenn einem was nicht gefällt.
Genau die Art von menschen machen leider die masse aus, aber nur solange bis diejenigen immer weniger werden und schwups gehören sie zu aktiven masse, wie gesagt blos nicht auffalen


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Ich habe die umfrage gestartet mit dem Wissen das durchaus eine Chance von 40% besteht das diese von Buffed und Ihren Forenadmins gesperrt oder sogar gelöscht wird.
> [...]
> So dann Mal schönes Flamen und Spammen und schauen wie lang es dauert bis die Pol weg ist.
> [...]


Kennst du kein anderes Forum wo du den Märtyrer spielen kannst?   


Apropos, wie sehen eigentliche deine Verbesserungsvorschläge aus?


----------



## Rhaos (26. Februar 2011)

Ok, dann starte ich hier direkt auch mal ne Umfrage:

Ist pastranora am Ende oder geht da noch was?

[X] pastranora ist völlig am Ende
[ ] bei pastranora geht nix mehr
[ ] pastranora ist ausbaufähig

Hi erstma was mich an buffed nervt   sind solche posts die genauso sinnvoll sind flamer   die über all ihren senf abgeben müssen.

Und es kann wirklich niemand dich zwingen dir von hier deine news zu ziehen!!!


----------



## Tikume (26. Februar 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Artikeln (kleine Flame) manipuliert (als Informatiker weis ich geht ganz einfach 1 SQL anweisung, musste dies selbst schon machen).



Mal abgesehn davon dass der Satz von der Grammatik her nicht stimmt, ist er auch inhaltlich wirr.


----------



## Viowien (26. Februar 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> lächerlich, du rufst ja quasi nur zum Flamen und Spamen auf. Daher liegt die Warscheinlichkeit nicht bei 40% sondern eher bei 99% das hier gleich zu ist.
> 
> P.s. Hab dich mal wegen Sinnlosigkeit gemeldet.




Supi, hab ich grad ann mit dir auch mal gemacht, wegen geistlosigkeit gemeldet


----------



## Pyrodimi (26. Februar 2011)

Was mich an Buffed zurzeit richtig nervt ist das sie anscheind Leute sitzen haben die sich nichtmal mit der Spielmechanik beschäftigen, aber darüber Guides schreiben.
Bestes Beispiel...Buffed Sonderheft 1/2011: 1 Punkt Intelligenz bringt euch 2!!! Punkte Zaubermacht..lieber Buffedmitarbeiter der du diesen Müll geschrieben hast: Mach dein Charfenster auf, guck auf deinen ZM wert, rechne ev vorhandene ZM Werte auf Waffen und VZ ab und siehe da? Was bleibt über? Richtig...der Intelligenzwert..ergo ergibt 1INT = 1ZM..
Angriffskraft dito...
Die Skillbäume wie sie schön abgedruckt sind sind unbrauchbar...
Und dann laufen einen in WoW Heros diese Leute übern weg mit der Buffedskillung und dem allumfassenden Buffedwissen..weil haben ja n Guide gelsen sind jetzt progamer...und labbern scheiße, machen keinen Schaden, können net aggrohalten und healen wie meine Oma mit Atrithis in beiden Händen...
Also die Qualität mancher Artikel ist echt schon unter aller Kanone.

Ich würde jetzt aber nicht unbedingt sagen das Buffed am Ende ist, im großen und ganzen hat Buffed die geilsten Foren, wo man sich echt nur noch abrofeln kann über die abgründe der menschlichen Zivilisation. Auch die Itemdatenbank ist very nice, und solang genug Leute exisieren die Buffed wür bare Münze nehmen wird Buffed auch weiterexistieren..

Trotzdem..ich würde den Buffis scho empfehlen:
A: Mal selbst die Spielmechanik zu erforschen
B: Wenn man schon keinen Taschenrechner hat um ein bisschen + und - zu rechnen vlt mal bei der Konkurenz nachzuschlagen, die zurzeit qualitativ großteils meilen vor Buffed liegt...


----------



## Error2000 (26. Februar 2011)

Viowien schrieb:


> Bravo, die aussage eines inaktiven, oooooh bloß nix sagen immer schön woanders hingehn, wenn einem was nicht gefällt.
> Genau die Art von menschen machen leider die masse aus, aber nur solange bis diejenigen immer weniger werden und schwups gehören sie zu aktiven masse, wie gesagt blos nicht auffalen



Natürlich darf man Kritik äußern und Verbesserungen vorschlagen, aber wenn ich mit den bereitgestellten Informationen und Beiträgen nicht zufrieden bin, dann guck ich mich einfach auf einer anderen Seite um.
Gerade im Bereich 'WoW' gibt es Hunderte deutsche Websites die News posten.


----------



## Tikume (26. Februar 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Und dann laufen einen in WoW Heros diese Leute übern weg mit der Buffedskillung und dem allumfassenden Buffedwissen..weil haben ja n Guide gelsen sind jetzt progamer...und labbern scheiße, machen keinen Schaden, können net aggrohalten und healen wie meine Oma mit Atrithis in beiden Händen...


Das ist aber kein Problem von Buffed sondern von Leuten die einfach abschreiben und kopieren ohne sich selber Gedanken zu machen.
Und ich laufe lieber ohne Ideale Skillung/ideale Items rum und folge dafür meinem eigenen Plan.
Ich muss den Char spielen und ich folge nicht irgendeiner Elitejerkist-Pussy Skillung die mir auf dem Sack geht für 0.1 DPS mehr.


----------



## Firun (26. Februar 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle Spammer und Flamer sowie die normalen Forennutzer.



Guten morgen pastranora.



pastranora schrieb:


> Ich habe die umfrage gestartet mit dem Wissen das durchaus eine Chance von 40% besteht das diese von Buffed und Ihren Forenadmins gesperrt oder sogar gelöscht wird.
> Bevor diese aber munter werden hoffe ich ein paar Meinungen einfangen zu können.



Warum sollten wir eine Thread Schließen der im großen und ganzen nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstößt ? Ein Thread ist immer nur das was ihr User daraus macht.



pastranora schrieb:


> Der Grund der Umfrage ist folgender:
> In den Kommentaren zu Artikeln auf der buffed.de Hauptseite regen sich immer wieder User über den Müll auf den die Betreiber der Seite dort verfassen.
> Um es in einen Satz auszudrücken, Sie schreiben über jeden noch so kleinen Umgefallen Reissack in China. Dies nerft viele. Auch wird massiv an der Wertigkeit von
> Artikeln (kleine Flame) manipuliert (als Informatiker weis ich geht ganz einfach 1 SQL anweisung, musste dies selbst schon machen).
> Dieser Zustand führt zu einer Art Unzufriedenheit, welche ich mit dieser Umfrage messen möchte.



Die User regen sich immer wieder auf über Artikel von den Autoren ? das einzige was ich mit bekomme ist sich die User gegenseitig an Wäsche gehen und versuchen sich ihre Meinungen auf zu drängen, da könntest du mal ein paar beispiele posten.
Also ganz ehrlich das mit dem Manipulieren von Ergebnissen/Seiten? entzieht sich vollends meiner nach Vollziehbarkeit. Und ganz ehrlich wer und vor allem warum sollte man sowas machen ?



pastranora schrieb:


> So noch ein Paar TiPs zum Manipulieren dieser Seite und deren Werbung.
> 
> Nutzt den Browser Firefox und Installiert euch 2 Addons NOScript und Adblock Plus. Mit diesen 2 Addons surft Ihr ohne die nerfige Werbung und sonstigen mist der euch von Buffed entgegengewurfen wird. (BTW. Man kann auch schädliche Cookies der Webseite ausschalten.)
> 
> So dann Mal schönes Flamen und Spammen und schauen wie lang es dauert bis die Pol weg ist.



Du weist schon das man mit Werbung Geld verdient? oder lebst du in einer Welt in der man Geld geschenkt bekommt?
Glaubst du tatsächlich dass sich das ganze hier durch Rituelle Regentänze Finanziert ? 
BTW: zeig mir mal bitte die Schädlichen Cookies...

Ja und dann wären da vielleicht ein paar Vorschläge wie man manches zum besseren wenden könnte doch auch ganz nett, oder bist nur hier um dampf abzulassen ?


----------



## Rhaos (26. Februar 2011)

Das ist aber kein Problem von Buffed sondern von Leuten die einfach abschreiben und kopieren ohne sich selber Gedanken zu machen.
Und ich laufe lieber ohne Ideale Skillung/ideale Items rum und folge dafür meinem eigenen Plan. 

Da geben ich Tikume mal recht! Alles aus Guides zu ziehen ist mist Guides sollte denk anstosse sein keine Klare
richtlinie!


----------



## Orthrus (26. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Du weist schon das man mit Werbung Geld verdient? oder lebst du in einer Welt in der man Geld geschenkt bekommt?
> Glaubst du tatsächlich das sich das ganze hier durch Rituelle Regentänze Finanziert ?



Ich benutze Buffed.de gratis, insofern hab ich volles Verständnis für die Werbung...

muß allerdings gestehen,
wenn die Werbung (wie jüngst bei der Media Markt Reklame) so besch... eiden skaliert,
das ich auf dem Laptop und einer Bildschirmauflösung von 1366 x 768, 
die Seite nur noch mit einem horizontalem Scrollbalken betrachten kann...
dann greife ich auch zu ABP


Mit untoten Grüßen.


----------



## Stanglnator (26. Februar 2011)

Ohne konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge, fällt es mir schwer, auf das Eröffnungsposting zu reagieren. Aber das ist ja wohl auch nicht dessen Sinn gewesen. 

Eines möchte ich jedoch feststellen: Die Heat wird nicht manipuliert. Wozu auch? Ist diese Unterstellung vielleicht dadurch motiviert, dass WoW-Artikel meist am heißesten sind? Nunja, das liegt halt mal an der Popularität des Spiels. Wenn wir manipulieren wollten, dann würden wir alle News "heiß machen", damit wir... ja, damit wir was eigentlich erreichen? Wozu eigentlich manipulieren? Die Hitze ist für uns ein Gradmesser dessen, was die Leser interessiert. Das hilft uns bei der Themenauswahl nur dann, wenn es eben nicht manipuliert ist.

Und zum Thema "wahre Machthaber": Natürlich sind das die User, wer denn sonst? Hier wird weder unser Privatgeschmack in den Vordergrund gestellt noch irgendwelchen Anzeigenkunden nach dem Mund geredet. Die Seite wird bekanntlich durch Werbung finanziert und das klappt nur, wenn die Seite auch von Usern genutzt wird. Ohne User keine Werbung. So einfach ist das, und daran orientieren wir uns. Allerdings - und das ist das größte Problem von Einzelnen - orientieren wir uns an der Mehrheit. Nicht wer am lautesten meckert oder am tiefsten unter der Gürtellinie argumentiert hat Recht, sondern das Verhalten der User in ihrer Gesamtheit. Und das schauen wir uns sehr genau an.

Übrigens, Orthrus, da sind wir einer Meinung: Wenn Werbung die Benutzung der Seite beeinträchtigt, dann werde auch wie als Redaktion böse und treten unserem Vermarkter in den Allerwertesten, damit das schleunigst beseitigt wird.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Februar 2011)

ich glaube mit der manipulation mein er die reposts/pushes mancher lesenswerter beiträge, dabei wird die flamme wieder auf neu gesetzt udn fängt neu an zu steigen


----------



## Stanglnator (26. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich glaube mit der manipulation mein er die reposts/pushes mancher lesenswerter beiträge, dabei wird die flamme wieder auf neu gesetzt udn fängt neu an zu steigen



Tut sie nicht. "Neu" gibt es nur bei erstveröffentlichten Artikeln.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Problem von Buffed sondern von Leuten die einfach abschreiben und kopieren ohne sich selber Gedanken zu machen.
> Und ich laufe lieber ohne Ideale Skillung/ideale Items rum und folge dafür meinem eigenen Plan.
> Ich muss den Char spielen und ich folge nicht irgendeiner Elitejerkist-Pussy Skillung die mir auf dem Sack geht für 0.1 DPS mehr.



Ganz deiner Meinung. Ich habe, seitdem ich Wow oder derartige Spiele zocke, noch nie irgendeinen Guide als 1:1 Vorlage für meine Skillung genommen. Ich mache das, was mir gefällt und skille so, wie es sich für mich am besten anfühlt.
Vielleicht schau ich mir mal andere Sachen an und wenn mir ein Spieler, von dem ich weiß, dass er sich besser auskennt, Vorschläge macht, wie und wo ich was verbessern könnte, dann höre ich mir das auch an, aber im großen und ganzen skille ich, wie ich lustig bin. In Wow kann man sich eh nicht mehr gravierend verskillen, außer man ist des Lesens nicht mächtig. Dafür braucht es keinen Guide. Und wer sich irgendwelche Max.-DPS-Skillungen aufzwängen lässt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.
In erster Linie spiele ich ein Spiel zur meiner persönlichen Unterhaltung. Und deren Content schafft man in aller Regel auch, wenn nicht jeder die 100%ige Ultimativskillung mitbringt, die irgendein Pro mal wo verewigt hat. Das langweilt doch.
Wozu dann überhaupt noch Skillbäume, wenn ich die Punkte nach einer vorgegebenen Liste setze?


----------



## Pyrodimi (26. Februar 2011)

Ja es ist ein Problem der User die einfach kopieren, aber ich zieh hier mal den direkten Vergleich: Auf Manaflask erklären die Autoren zB das für und wieder und erklären teils auch was das Talent bewirkt mit welcher Spielmechanik es greift..kurzum sie sagen nicht : das ist Ultimate sondern versuchen zu erklären warum sie es gut halten und erklären auch die Klassen und Spielmechaniken die jeweils greifen.
Wenn ich mir dagegen die Buffedskillguides angucke..Informationen spärlich, teils sogar fehlerhaft, es werden zwar alternativen beschrieben aber das beschränkt sich meist auf n paar Wörter ohne weiteren Hintergrund...
Die Angaben in der Theorycrafting des Sonderheftes weisen derart gravierende Mängel auf das ich mich eigentlich frage ob da überhaupt noch jemand seid Cata WoW gespielt hat, von den Autoren...

Schlussendlich ist es Sache der User was sie draus machen, nur gehe ich mal davon aus das die meisten schon aufgrund der Fehl und Falschinformation eigentlich gar keine Alternative haben als den Mist 1:1 zu kopieren..haben ja auch Geld bezahlt dafür, also erwarten sie auch etwas davon.
Also hier war die Qualität von Buffed schonmal um einiges besser. Das es auch Leute gibt die Guides nur als richtlinie sehen, quasi als Anhaltspunkt mag ich nicht bestreiten..aber der großteil hängt an dem Mist wie Fliegen an nem *ZENSIERT*
Und sobald man was sagt oder erklären versucht kommt dann ein: Du Spasst hast ja keinen Plan auf Buffed ist das so beschrieben du Nap l2p du vollpfosten /ignore

Und als Insiderseite sollte man doch schon n wenig Augenmerk auf die Informationen und Veröffentlichungen und deren Richtigkeit legen..allein schon wenn man dafür n paar Euros verlangt.
Buffed hat zurzeit irgnedwie nur noch die Qualität von nem Facebook für WoWzocker..viele Infos fast alle unbrauchbar aber dicke LIKES


----------



## Tikume (26. Februar 2011)

Ja, sich Anregungen oder andre Ideen zu holen ist absolut legitim. Aber man sollte es nicht unbedingt einfach unkritisch kopieren und sich auch mal trauen seinem eigenen Gespür und Vorlieben zu folgen.

Ich weiss noch wie ich mit meinem Paladin-Heiler mal zu WOTLK in einem Raid von einem anderen Heiler zurechtgewiesen wurde wegen meiner Sockelung. Am Ende hatte ich doppelt soviel Heilung wie er rausgehauen und der Raid hat überlebt. Auch an solche Damage/Healmeter sollte man sich nicht klammern, aber es war zumindest die Bestätigung dass es so schlimm nicht gewesen sein konnte.



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Auf Manaflask erklären die Autoren zB das für und wieder und erklären teils auch was das Talent bewirkt mit welcher Spielmechanik es greift..kurzum sie sagen nicht : das ist Ultimate sondern versuchen zu erklären warum sie es gut halten und erklären auch die Klassen und Spielmechaniken die jeweils greifen.


Das halte ich auch für gut.


----------



## Firun (26. Februar 2011)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Ich benutze Buffed.de gratis, insofern hab ich volles Verständnis für die Werbung...
> 
> muß allerdings gestehen,
> wenn die Werbung (wie jüngst bei der Media Markt Reklame) so besch... eiden skaliert,
> ...



Wurde ja schon beantwortet, aber da hast du auf jeden Fall recht , sowas muss nicht sein und aber nur wenn es auch gemeldet wird kann man es beseitigen.


----------



## Alri (2. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Du weist schon das man mit Werbung Geld verdient? oder lebst du in einer Welt in der man Geld geschenkt bekommt?


normalerweise ist eine webseite zu printmedien dazu da um mehr mehr leute dazu zu bringen die hefte zu kaufen. 	cross selling bzw marketing halt.
und mit werbung verdient man kein geld.man minimiert nur die kosten.geld wird mit inhalten verdient.weil ich kenn keine seite die nur werbung, und keine inhalte hat, dafür aber müriarden an euros im monat einbringt.also keine seriösen  




Firun schrieb:


> BTW: zeig mir mal bitte die Schädlichen Cookies...



bitte hier.eure admins scheinen diese zu kennen.ist aus dem phishing thread hier



Stanglnator schrieb:


> DIe Ursache können daher Cookies sein, die du dir irgendwo eingefangen ist und die z.B. deine Besuche auf WoW-relevanten Webseiten tracken.





Firun schrieb:


> Ja und dann wären da vielleicht ein paar Vorschläge wie man manches zum besseren wenden könnte doch auch ganz nett, oder bist nur hier um dampf abzulassen ?



warum muss ich wenn ich auf missstände hinweise,gleich eine lösung haben.
oder um es mit deinen worten zu sagen : wieviel überweist mir buffed für meine tollen optimierungen.




Firun schrieb:


> Wurde ja schon beantwortet, aber da hast du auf jeden Fall recht , sowas muss nicht sein und aber nur wenn es auch gemeldet wird kann man es beseitigen.



ich geh mal davon aus,dass unsere lieben buffies sich ihre eigene webseite auch ab und zu mal anschauen.und wenn es nur die startseite ihres browsers ist oder sowas.so nerviger kram sollte schon von alleine auffallen.



lg alri


----------



## Stanglnator (2. März 2011)

Alri schrieb:


> normalerweise ist eine webseite zu printmedien dazu da um mehr mehr leute dazu zu bringen die hefte zu kaufen.



Das stimmt nicht. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch Webseiten zu diesem Zweck, aber nicht bei uns. Alle Webseiten stehen auf eigenen bzw. müssen sich selbt finanzieren. Wenn das nicht klappt, erst dann kann es sein, dass eine Webseite nur noch als Heftbewerbung dient.

Bei buffed war es eh andersrum, da entstand das Heft nach der Seite.


----------



## eaglestar (2. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Bei buffed war es eh andersrum, da entstand das Heft nach der Seite.



So weit ich weiß:


BLASC
Buffed.de
das Buffed-Magazin
P.S.
Ich sehe den Sinn und (vor allem) das Ziel dieses Threads nicht! Warum wird er nicht geschlossen?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das der 42 millionste Thread/Post/Kommentar zu diesem Thema ist und alle verlaufen gleich.


/vote4close



MfG


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Dies nerft viele



Jo, und mich "nerft" wie man soviel Müll verzapfen kann... Wenn dich das Zeug nicht interessiert, dann geh weg.


----------



## Storyteller (2. März 2011)

eaglestar schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß:
> 
> 
> BLASC
> ...



Genau so war es. Das Magazin kam rund ein Jahr nach dem Start von buffed.de erstmals heraus, das war im August 2007. Wir sind also das Heft zur Webseite und nicht umgekehrt. ;-)

Grüße,
Olli "Storyteller" Haake


----------

